# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks > [Bot] Anybody

## Pilardex

Does anybody know bns bot that is working now plz link it if yes.

----------


## Arabella12

I hope understood this correctly 
Sub KeepMatches() 
Dim rowE, rowBM, rowLast As Integer, isMatch As Boolean, myArr() As Variant 
rowLast = ActiveSheet. UsedRange. SpecialCells(xlCellTypeLastCell). Row 
myArr() = Range("BM2:BN" & rowLast) 
For rowE = 2 To rowLast 
isMatch = False 
For rowBM = LBound(myArr) To UBound(myArr) 
If Cells(rowE, 5) = myArr(rowBM, 1) Then 
Cells(rowE, 65) = myArr(rowBM, 1) 
Cells(rowE, 66) = myArr(rowBM, 2) 
myArr(rowBM, 1) = "" 
myArr(rowBM, 2) = "" 
isMatch = True 
Exit For 
End If 
Next rowBM 
If Not isMatch Then 
Cells(rowE, 65) = "" 
Cells(rowE, 66) = "" 
End If 
Next rowE 
End Sub

----------

